# Intelligence? Pet or Show?



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

So can any one tell me are show stock mice smarter than pet?
I already know that they tend to be calmer, less scatty, but does the larger head contain a slightly larger brain = more smarts or are the bones denser and so same size brain and intelligence?
Any comments welcome


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

my biggest mice tend to be the slower lazier ones and my smallest ones the more active and interested in stuff? I am guessing it is down to their lines and the kind of character they have been selected for?

Lisa


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The bigger varieties are dopey,nothing sharp about them.The smaller varieties whether pet bred or show bred are more quick witted and bright.Not really sure they are intelligent.I think thats more the domain of rats.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm waiting for the NMC to introduce agility sections at shows like they do with ratties :lol:

then we'll sort out the men from the mice


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

LOL! I'd love to see that too! It's hard to even see any mice at shows unless you stand and watch the judge as they are always hidden under a mound of bedding.


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the comments folks, very throught provoking.
I'm not sure that moving more slowly because you are larger makes you less intelligent, just more deliberate in your movements (you have to be more careful of where you place yourself or get hurt/hurt others). I know in horses that the larger they are the greater the lag between command and response. as it takes more time for the brain message to get to the muscles, so may this accounts for the slower movements of the larger mice.
You may disagree.
If you compare pony with horse, most people would say that the pony is the smarter (and more mischevious). This may also be the same in mice?  
Certainly my show stock (2 bucks), part show and pet stock seem to be equally active and interested anything new, even a clean cage and house keeping LOL.

Maybe we should start a new trend and teach the mice agility like the chickens


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I like watching the rabbit jumping when I go to rat shows in finland, boy can they jump high!

Lisa


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hehe yes, those rabbit owners really take it seriously, the little sets of jumps were for sale at the show I went to and they were pretty pricey! Fun to watch though


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd hate to see something like that at a mouse show, I'll be honest. But on the original question, I do think mice are intelligent. Some varieties seem more curious than others, but how you measure true intelligence in a small mammal like a rodent objectively would be quite difficult I suppose.


----------

